# Sigh, Another OLCC- RCI question



## 14th Med.Det (Jan 30, 2007)

Have a "internal exchange" the first week in March. Exchaged my East village unit, However my confirmation states Deposit-west village,  exchange-west village.Since we all know there are 5 "resorts"  Should I call RCI for a clarification??  14th Med


----------



## Mel (Jan 30, 2007)

Since nothing is showing up as "East Village" this early - there have been sightings in late 2008 and early 2009 - I would suspect that all non-River Island units at this point are still under the 0670 resort code.  You could contact RCI, but it won't make any difference.  Your best bet would be to call Orange Lake, telling them you heard that as an enternal exchanger you heard you would be placed back in East Village, and you just want to make sure you heard correctly.  If they are in fact assigning the units as they claim, you will be in East Village, as that is where you own.


----------



## 14th Med.Det (Jan 30, 2007)

Thats what I was thinking too. I have done a internal exchange in the past(before 5in1) without a problem.East vil for East vil. But now... hey, whats a vacation without a little adventure.  14th


----------



## ausie (Feb 3, 2007)

*Orange Lake Question*

We are booked for 3 weeks 
this xmas 2007 at West Village 3 bedroom and have been informed by the resort we will be located at the tennis villas.... as we stayed at the east village last stay we are a bit concerned ...... can anyone advise what the standard of these villas are ?????

Thanks


----------



## JLB (Feb 3, 2007)

Since unit assignment is done the week of arrival, it is strange that they are telling you any location this early.  However, I have known people who knew someone in Reservations who got placed pretty much where they wanted most of the time.

However, if you were blindfolded and put inside a 3-bedroom unit, in the Tennis Villas, North Village or East Village, when you took the blindfold off I doubt that you could tell where you were.

I would not be concerned about any 3-bedroom unit, unless you have a village preference.

PS:  I recall fondly sitting in the East Village hot tub with a couple of Aussie brothers a couple years ago.  



ausie said:


> We are booked for 3 weeks
> this xmas 2007 at West Village 3 bedroom and have been informed by the resort we will be located at the tennis villas.... as we stayed at the east village last stay we are a bit concerned ...... can anyone advise what the standard of these villas are ?????
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ausie (Feb 3, 2007)

Yes that was us the two cousin from australia... we have also managed to exchange into the Houses at Summerbay for 3 weeks... very much looking forward to this as we have heard great reveiws...

Ausie


----------



## gjw007 (Feb 3, 2007)

As Jim stated, you couldn't tell the difference between the 3-bedrooms in the North/East/West Villages.  The Tennis Villas are the same style multistory buildings that are in the East Village and the room layout is the same.  I will be staying at OLCC from December 22 to December 29 but at River Island.  Stop by and say hello.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Feb 3, 2007)

I have contacted OLCC's Reservation Dept. inquiring about this.   They said if your RCI Confirmation says the West Village, you will only be assigned a unit in that village only..   No "location" changes will be allowed.


----------



## Mel (Feb 4, 2007)

For an exchange this march, I wouldn't put any bets on what area you'll be in.  Judging by the ways things appear on RCI, they are going backwards from 2 years out and assigning deposits to the correct village.  Everything that was deposited before the big changeover was deposited under resort code 0670, and thus would be considered part of West Village.  It appears they are going back and "correcting" the deposits from North and East Village, to reflect the correct village.

I don't know how long it will take them to adjust all the weeks in the system, or how far back they are planning to adjust.  For an exchange in March, they might not get to it in time, and you will get whatever they assign.

For those with exchanges in December of 07, if they are going to adjust them, they will have time before you go, so don't be surprised if you confirmations change before then.  Of course, if they do and you have back-to-back weeks in different villages, now you'll know you will be moving:annoyed: between week, unless RCI can switch one of your confired weeks to put both weeks in the same village.


----------



## JLB (Feb 4, 2007)

Are you actually saying that you are one of the two Aussies that I met in the hot tub in the East Village poolplex in January, 2004.  You were there for five weeks and were not happy campers.   You were upset with the telly charges and the _sife_ charges, and having to check out and check back in every Saturday.

That wasn't really you was it?



ausie said:


> Yes that was us the two cousin from australia... we have also managed to exchange into the Houses at Summerbay for 3 weeks... very much looking forward to this as we have heard great reveiws...
> 
> Ausie


----------



## #1 Vacationer (Feb 5, 2007)

i'M staying at the West village in May, can anyone tell me - is the west part close to the part near the main entrance?  Does anyone have an update map or layout of OLCC that they can post?  I've been there 5 years ago and my kids had such a great time and we are so excited to be going back this year!  Splash Lagoon, here we come!


----------



## JLB (Feb 5, 2007)

As to your last comment first, Splash Lagoon, the water-plex in the North Village, is mostly an afterthought.  When we were there Christmas week, the most we ever saw was 3 cars in the parking lot, the big slide was gone, and it did not seem to be heated, being the coldest _heated_ pool.  There was construction taking up part of the parking lot but it did not appear to extend into the water park itself.
- - - - - -
Yes, the actual _West Village_, is the area you enter when you go in the main/original/West entrance (opposed to East Lake Village Blvd, which is at the Publix and goes directly to the sales center and River Island.

As you go in the West Entrance, it goes West Village, North Village, under the tollroad and hang a left to the East Village or hang a right to River Island.

Somewhat confusing the issue, as OLCC was dividing into four separate resorts, it was just two for awhile, the West Village and River Island.  During that period the West Village meant the actual West Village, the North Village, and the East Village.  So, any West Village exchanges confirmed during that time could be in any of those three areas.

As I like to say, time will determine the facts of all of this, but it appears that the first exchanges specifically into the North or East Villages start in January, 2009:

Orange Lake's North Village  (#8897) 
2 Bedrooms  8 / 6  Full  01/02/2009  01/09/2009

So, as of right now, it appears that exchanges into the _West Village  _ for before 1/1/09 are still a guessing game.   

Keep in mind that this information is based only on what appears to be the case today, and that one thing we have learned about OLCC is that the only thing that is permanent is that nothing is permanent.   




#1 Vacationer said:


> i'M staying at the West village in May, can anyone tell me - is the west part close to the part near the main entrance?  Does anyone have an update map or layout of OLCC that they can post?  I've been there 5 years ago and my kids had such a great time and we are so excited to be going back this year!  Splash Lagoon, here we come!


----------



## ausie (Feb 5, 2007)

JLB said:


> Are you actually saying that you are one of the two Aussies that I met in the hot tub in the East Village poolplex in January, 2004.  You were there for five weeks and were not happy campers.   You were upset with the telly charges and the _sife_ charges, and having to check out and check back in every Saturday.
> 
> That wasn't really you was it?



JLB : Yes ... it was me (and my cousin) and yes we are doing it ALL OVER again. BUT (as stated PREVIOUS) we are taking up your recommendation and staying three weeks at Summer Bay Houses.

Unfortunatly, we couldn't be to picky with accomadation as we have 10 (3 families) to house so OLCC came up and we bit the bullet so to speak. I do remember our discussion quite well.


----------



## JLB (Feb 5, 2007)

We really liked you guys.  You have no idea what stir our conversation caused in this little tight-knit TUG community!  I know you are totally oblivious to it.

I reported the things you said and it was Katie-bar-the-door (do they say that down under?).  A couple of OL owners took offense and off it went.  Folks got suspended, one got banned, babies were crying, and the women were getting their kids in out of harm's way!   :hysterical: 

Some here probably even thought I made you guys up, as my alter ego, so I could bad-mouth OL, a resort that I previously had never heard any complaints about.  Because I reported the things you were unhappy about I have gained a reputation around here as an adamant Hater of OL (HOL), as opposed to a Lover of OL (LOL).

The thread where I reported your complaints was entitled, "Where Never is Heard a Discouraging Word", and it seemed to open the door to an avalanche of complaints.  Well, a small avalanche.

I just absolutely cannot believe that you stumbled along now, just after me and mine got back from OL, and spent a week in that same hot tub in the East Village.  This is just too spooky.   

I'm almost afraid to say it, but the telly charge has gone up to $1.  

Oh yeah, when I went to Express Checkout that week, I found that someone in our group had used the unit phone instead of the cell phones we all had, and there was an $.85 charge.  I had to get in line to pay it, and there were some problems with some owners who did not like the unit they were given.  I had to stand there for 45 minutes to pay that $.85!

This time when we all (11 of us) got to our unit, I had a phone meeting.  I showed everyone the phone and said, "Leave this thing alone!"

But, we had a good time.  Because of River Island, the East Village poolplex was almost our own private place.

Anyway, good to hear from you again and I hope you have a great time. 





ausie said:


> JLB : Yes ... it was me (and my cousin) and yes we are doing it ALL OVER again. BUT (as stated PREVIOUS) we are taking up your recommendation and staying three weeks at Summer Bay Houses.
> 
> Unfortunatly, we couldn't be to picky with accomadation as we have 10 (3 families) to house so OLCC came up and we bit the bullet so to speak. I do remember our discussion quite well.


----------



## ausie (Feb 5, 2007)

JLB said:


> We really liked you guys.  You have no idea what stir our conversation caused in this little tight-knit TUG community!  I know you are totally oblivious to it.
> 
> I reported the things you said and it was Katie-bar-the-door (do they say that down under?).  A couple of OL owners took offense and off it went.  Folks got suspended, one got banned, babies were crying, and the women were getting their kids in out of harm's way!   :hysterical:
> 
> ...




Thanks JLB ... I'm sorry if that caused such a stink but everything we explained to you at that time was real and honest.

As I said, we have 10 in our party this time and HONESTLY ... if we could find another 3 weeks elsewhere for the same weeks I would stay there ... however we have what we have and I have promised myself that I will look past the problems I experienced last time.

Out of the 7 weeks we have in orlando 3 are at Houses and I wish it was 7 then we go to Vistana for 1 and finally over to OLCC.

But I am hoping for a better expierence this time. (fingers crossed).

It is also good to hear from you. I still have your details on the paper you gave me which is where I found what web site to go to and your "handle"


----------



## JLB (Feb 5, 2007)

You da man!

Our group arrived to OL early, Jenny and I already being in Orlando and the rest of the family arriving about 1:00 PM.

I went to check-in and was the only one there.  They gave me keys, parking passes, and said we could go to River Island and wait until 4:00 to go to our unit.  We went to RI (our only time there) and at 3:00 I went to check on the unit and it was ready.  Since no one else was taking stuff in yet, one of the two carts per big building was available, so I took stuff in while everyone enjoyed RI.



ausie said:


> It is also good to hear from you. I still have your details on the paper you gave me which is where I found what web site to go to and your "handle"


----------



## ausie (Feb 5, 2007)

JLB said:


> You da man!
> 
> Our group arrived to OL early, Jenny and I already being in Orlando and the rest of the family arriving about 1:00 PM.
> 
> I went to check-in and was the only one there.  They gave me keys, parking passes, and said we could go to River Island and wait until 4:00 to go to our unit.  We went to RI (our only time there) and at 3:00 I went to check on the unit and it was ready.  Since no one else was taking stuff in yet, one of the two carts per big building was available, so I took stuff in while everyone enjoyed RI.



Whats the low down on RI ... costs etc ... is it worth it ??,  I know my kids and the other families kids 4 in total will want to go there ...

BTW : Can we look at past threads on this site?? I am interested in the one you mentioned.


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 5, 2007)

ausie said:
			
		

> Whats the low down on RI ... costs etc ... is it worth it ??, I know my kids and the other families kids 4 in total will want to go there ...



RI means different things to different people.   However, judging from our several visits since it opened.....it seems most people are planting their tushie's there.    We (adults) personally prefer Splash Lagoon.  It's more quiet and we love the landscaping and terrace cafe.    But.....the kids's definitely prefer RI.    

One of the great things about OL is that your extended family has several choices with regards to entertainment, whether that be pools, sports, food, etc.


----------



## #1 Vacationer (Feb 6, 2007)

JLB, I remember the splash lagoon being our favorite part of the resort 5 years ago and I was disappointed to hear that the slide was taken down.  I called the resort this morning and the lady assured me that the slide is fully functional.  I wonder if it was just down for maintenance at the time you were there?
Are there any owners that were/are there now/recently that can check on this?  This is very important in order for us to make our decision.
I appreciate all the help in making our trip enjoyable.


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 6, 2007)

I was confused by JLB's statement about the "big" slide at Splash Lagoon being gone now.  There never has been a big free standing slide at Splash Lagoon.

Splash Lagoon is basically horseshoe shaped.  Free form Rock formations on each end of the horseshoe.  One end has a waterfall built into it, the other has the built in slide. 

If that's the slide he was referring to, possibly it was closed temporarily for some maintenance.  But it is still there.  My last visit was in November.  Everything was fine then, and I have no current resort info that says the slide will be torn out of the rock formation.

So don't worry.  But I have a feeling your kids are going to love RI.  It has a great slide!  Well.....ok......not like WDW's Typhoon Lagoon type slides.  Nothing's quite like Kowabunga! (sp?)   That's an awesome slide!!!!!!           Talk about a mega weggie in your swim suit!


----------



## JLB (Feb 6, 2007)

_Where Never is Heard a Discouraging Word_ was on the old version of the bbs.  It was archived at least for awhile, but you would have to ask a caretaker (in this case an undertaker  ) if it is still available anywhere.
- - - - - -
Perhaps it was not a *BIG* slide I recall at Splash Lagoon the last time.  You know how it is when you go back to places from your youth (this house is not as big as I remember it)  ?

But I recall it as being big, because I watched my great-niece go up and down it a jillion times.  

Perhaps the very little slide that was there (if there was one there at all) on 12/24/06 was not as I remember it because the couple of hundred kids that were there the last time we were there were not there this time.  

That was the day I started at Southern Magnolia Court, walking, taking all the pool temperatures, so by the time I got to Splash Lagoon, I was pretty tired, perhaps delusional.   

But, I think I know what I thought I saw (or didn't see), halucinations or not.  

Perhaps it was me that was not fully functional.  As long as you are calling the resort, maybe you can find out why Splash Lagoon was so cold.  The pool temp thread is still around, but memory says it was only 79 degrees, or something like that.

- - - - - -
As far as what RI costs, it did not cost me anything 'cuz I went to the cooler in the car and got my own Bud Light.  Some in my fam spent some money, for fancy fruity drinks they thought were overpriced and for the floaty tubes.

There really was never any discussion about RI, whether the fam liked it or not, other than from my niece-in-law who did not like the pace of the lazy river part, it being too slow for her so that she had to get out of her floaty tube and walk our great-niece around it.  Because of the youngins, and the oldin, we set ourselves down at the shallow end and never ventured down to the inflatable slide concession.

I guess the real vote was that RI never came up again, and when those that really count, the 7-year-old and the 3-year-old, wanted to go to the pool, it was the East Village pool and hot tub.  We spent more time there than any one place the entire week.  Perhaps it is a genetic thing.


----------



## #1 Vacationer (Feb 6, 2007)

brrrr, looks to cold to enjoy those pools now.  Has anyone checked out their online webcam?  I keep on checking it everyday to make sure it's warming up there.  I have a few months to go, so I'm sure it'll be in the 80's in May.  So right now, the pool water temp doesn't concern me, but if I were going in December - I'm sure I would be on top of all of these issues.


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 6, 2007)

oh May is a fab time to go to the area.  We love going in late April to early May.  Have done so for 18 years.   Low crowds...temps in the mid 80's, with a few exceptions of some really hot weather.   Plus it cools down in the evening to make walking the boardwalk or downtown disney really nice.

The waterparks and pools temps are great that time of year.   Now if someone would just invent weggie proof swimwear for those water thrill rides, I'd be a very happy girl.


----------



## gjw007 (Feb 6, 2007)

Jim;

The slide at Splash Lagoon is 40 feet long, which seems long when reading, but it is a small slide that is good for young children.  You are right that it queues up rather fast when the pool is busy.  It is perfect for when my friend's 5-year old joins me as her daughter enjoys the slide and she is too young for the slide at River Island.  Needless to say that when she visits, it isn't River Island that we use but Splash Lagoon.  There really needs to be a smaller slide at River Island so that the younger children can use.  It really is amazing given the pace of the flow and the depth of the lazy river that there isn't a smaller slide.  Personally, my favorite pool is the Olympic-size pool.  Yes, I'm canvasing that there should have been an Olympic-size pool in the River Island area along with the lazy river.  It's still not too late to put one in.   It would have expanded the enjoyment of the area for me.  When I was there, I was told the Hippo was brought in by an outside company and would be taken down by January 1.  I will be at OLCC on March 16, so I will see what is happening.

Of course, I think that size has advantage and that OLCC should have set up a recreational area that is different than the other resorts by having such things as slot cars, an area for R/C cars to use, model rocket launches, building and stuffing the Orange Lake swan (bears, lions, etc. - sort of like Build-A-Bear), etc.  It would certainly provide a more rounded array of recreational activities if the resort were to do so and I think that only a resort that has achieved a certain size could make it successful.  For a smaller resort it would be an economic drain but for a larger resort, it should break even or even make a little money.


----------



## JLB (Feb 6, 2007)

In that case I will stick with my original story, that it was not there 12/24.  Normally I notice things that are 40 feet long when I am within 40 feet of them.   

It was something I was specifically looking for and I remember being surprised to not see it.  I remember thinking that it being gone was part of a de-emphasizing of Splash Lagoon.

Bear in mind that we were there the busiest week of the year, and Splash Lagoon was a ghost town.





gjw007 said:


> Jim;
> 
> The slide at Splash Lagoon is 40 feet long


----------



## #1 Vacationer (Feb 6, 2007)

so what were you smokin' that week?


----------



## ausman (Feb 6, 2007)

Ausie,

Here is a tip from one aussie to another.

When Jim (JLB) gave you the TUG website (congrats for making your way here) there were no other prominent timeshare sites where people could discuss their ownerships and questions.

Now there is, timeshareforums.com covers many of the same issues as TUG but in a generally more forgiving style and has more community type discussions. In fact one of the forums there is called Big Frank's Hot Tub. Since you appear to like hot tubs that may be of interest.

JLB appears to split time between both sites and I'm sure if he met you today he would recommend both sites.

Best Wishes on your trip.
Mark.


----------



## JLB (Feb 6, 2007)

If this question is for me, if you knew me in real life, you would know that I don't have to smoke anything!  

But, there was that odor drifting over from Animal Kingdom and Disney's sewage treatment plant.   



#1 Vacationer said:


> so what were you smokin' that week?


----------



## Carl D (Feb 6, 2007)

Am I the only one thinking about Vickie with a weggie?


----------



## ausie (Feb 7, 2007)

basham said:


> Ausie,
> 
> Here is a tip from one aussie to another.
> 
> ...



I have a query regarding "wireless hot spots" at OLCC. Does anyone have a cost idea. I can not remember what the charges are ... therefore I do not know whether or not to bring the PC.

Since I will be there for 3 weeks I would like to know what the charge will be. That way I can decide whether to use theirs or mine.


----------



## gjw007 (Feb 7, 2007)

ausie said:


> I have a query regarding "wireless hot spots" at OLCC. Does anyone have a cost idea. I can not remember what the charges are ... therefore I do not know whether or not to bring the PC.
> 
> Since I will be there for 3 weeks I would like to know what the charge will be. That way I can decide whether to use theirs or mine.


The wireless hot spots off the top of my head are the River Island complex and the main clubhouse.  As far as costs, I'm thinking around $15 per day which is too rich for my blood.  If you don't mind driving a little, there is a library on 192 west of OLCC near the I-27 interchange where there is no cost.   This map, http://www.kissimmee-us192.com/map/map1/kiss192map1.htm#1btm, shows the relationship between OLCC and the library.  Both are on the right side of the map with OLCC scrolled down toward the bottom of this page (you can see the West Beltway 429 interchange clearly around OL Blvd and East OL Blvd) and the library is near the top of the page near the Publix grocery store (the map shows a list of stores starting at the top with Hess, Jewelry Shop. Video store, etc., the library is the last listing in this group and is just beyond Summer Bay).  Since you will be staying at Summer Bay, you may also wish to use the library as it is very close.  When I stayed at the Villas at Summer Bay, not only did the section not have wireless Internet, all dailups were long distance so that even if you used a dialup service, it became very expensive.  The Houses at Summer Bay may be different and have assess to wireless Internet.  OLCC is on the Orlando exchange (not the Kissimmee exchange where OLCC is located), so if you find a local number for the Orlando exchange, at least there were no phone charges when using dialup services.


----------



## Sydney (Feb 7, 2007)

Ausie, when we stayed at the Houses at Summer Bay, we walked to the library and used the internet there for free. We had a car but enjoyed the short walk. I think there was a 1/2 hr limit. We also brought our laptop but didn't need to use it in Orlando as the library internet was good enough for us.


----------



## gjw007 (Feb 7, 2007)

Sydney said:


> Ausie, when we stayed at the Houses at Summer Bay, we walked to the library and used the internet there for free. We had a car but enjoyed the short walk. I think there was a 1/2 hr limit. We also brought our laptop but didn't need to use it in Orlando as the library internet was good enough for us.


I used my laptop to get onto the Internet.  I had been there for several hours without anybody telling me to stop using the Internet.  I think the 1/2 hour restriction is for the library's computers and is so that if there are those waiting to use it, they will be given a chance.  I don't think there is a restriction for the laptop.


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 7, 2007)

Carl D said:


> Am I the only one thinking about Vickie with a weggie?



ROFL, Carl:whoopie: 

I guess you are familiar with we thrill ride waterslide people.  Lycra and high velocity waterslides are not a good combo.

Come to think of it.....maybe that's why there are bleacher seats at the bottom of the slide!!   

Carl....I know you will probably have this info, as you are the disney go to person, just exactly how tall and long is Humunga Kowabunga, over at Typhoon Lagoon?


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 7, 2007)

The slide is built into the rock formation Jim.  Maybe that's why you didn't notice it.  If your standing on the pool deck or lounging in a chair, the visual is kids standing at the start of the slide at the top of the formation, and then when they pop out at water level.

And since it was a ghost town and no one was standing at the start of the slide, it would be  easy enough to miss, if you were not there alot and familiar with exactly where it's at.


----------



## #1 Vacationer (Feb 7, 2007)

JLB, I like ya - you got a sense of humor.
I'll make sure I take a picture of the slide at Splash Lagoon and pm it to you.

Vickie, thanks for the warning of the wedgie.  That slide sounds too fast for me.  My kids are all under 6, so I think we'll be spending all our time at the Splash Lagoon, anyhow.

Can you tell, I'm really excited to go to Florida?


----------



## JLB (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah, I do, thanks.  

Unless you can go back and take a picture on 12/24/06, with both me *and *the slide (or lack of slide) in it, any picture you take cannot be admitted as evidence.  

Now, would you like to call another witness, someone who was also there and witnessed the crime, first degree improper pool viewing.   

Unfortunately, and it's sad, there is still that lingering, you know, that public expression that unless you own at OLCC, you can't possibly . . . well, y'all know.

I sat there for maybe ten minutes, looking at the rock formation and the one or two kids going up a *very short slide*, less then ten feet tall, while I took the water temp.

Anyone wanna question whether the water was really the temp I read at each of the pools, or if I am qualified to do that?   

Anyway, I'm laughing, because if anyone hasn't figured it out by now, yes, I *am* a smart-ass, and always will be, so you can take me or not.  Besides, this is about vacations, the toy box of life, and is not to be taken as seriously as some do.  :whoopie: 



#1 Vacationer said:


> JLB, I like ya - you got a sense of humor.
> I'll make sure I take a picture of the slide at Splash Lagoon and pm it to you.
> 
> Vickie, thanks for the warning of the wedgie.  That slide sounds too fast for me.  My kids are all under 6, so I think we'll be spending all our time at the Splash Lagoon, anyhow.
> ...


----------



## ausie (Feb 7, 2007)

gjw007 said:


> The wireless hot spots off the top of my head are the River Island complex and the main clubhouse.  As far as costs, I'm thinking around $15 per day which is too rich for my blood.  If you don't mind driving a little, there is a library on 192 west of OLCC near the I-27 interchange where there is no cost.   This map, http://www.kissimmee-us192.com/map/map1/kiss192map1.htm#1btm, shows the relationship between OLCC and the library.  Both are on the right side of the map with OLCC scrolled down toward the bottom of this page (you can see the West Beltway 429 interchange clearly around OL Blvd and East OL Blvd) and the library is near the top of the page near the Publix grocery store (the map shows a list of stores starting at the top with Hess, Jewelry Shop. Video store, etc., the library is the last listing in this group and is just beyond Summer Bay).  Since you will be staying at Summer Bay, you may also wish to use the library as it is very close.  When I stayed at the Villas at Summer Bay, not only did the section not have wireless Internet, all dailups were long distance so that even if you used a dialup service, it became very expensive.  The Houses at Summer Bay may be different and have assess to wireless Internet.  OLCC is on the Orlando exchange (not the Kissimmee exchange where OLCC is located), so if you find a local number for the Orlando exchange, at least there were no phone charges when using dialup services.




Thanks for the tips everyone ... gives me food for thought.


----------



## #1 Vacationer (Feb 7, 2007)

why don't you just stay at a resort that has wireless?  We were at Hilton Grand Sea World a couple years ago and they had it right in every room, no charge.  Just plug a thingy into your laptop and away you go!  Couldn't be more convenient!


----------



## ausie (Feb 8, 2007)

#1 Vacationer said:


> why don't you just stay at a resort that has wireless?  We were at Hilton Grand Sea World a couple years ago and they had it right in every room, no charge.  Just plug a thingy into your laptop and away you go!  Couldn't be more convenient!



At the time, there wasn't availability there (we did actually look), and I couldn't be to fussy ... when OLCC came availabel I just took them (hoping to swap later) .. without success. Also I am not sure which resorts have wireless.


----------



## Carl D (Feb 8, 2007)

timetraveler said:


> Carl....I know you will probably have this info, as you are the disney go to person, just exactly how tall and long is Humunga Kowabunga, over at Typhoon Lagoon?


Hi, Vickie.
The reports vary a little, so this is estimated:

Humunga Kowabunga (Typhoon Lagoon)-
50 feet tall
214 feet long
Top Speed 35 mph

Summit Plummet (Blizzard Beach)-
120 feet tall
350 feet long
Top Speed 65 mph


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah baby!   That's the 2 I love.   I was sure you would have the info.  Thanks.  It would be great if OL had a thrill ride slide...but then if it did....I wouldn't have an excuse to go to the pixie dust waterparks.


----------



## chap7 (Feb 9, 2007)

JLB said:


> Anyway, I'm laughing, because if anyone hasn't figured it out by now, yes, I *am* a smart-ass, and always will be, so you can take me or not.  Besides, this is about vacations, the toy box of life, and is not to be taken as seriously as some do.  :whoopie:



Jim, I would say that by now most of us know you're a smart-ass and yes, there are definitely some who think you're a HOL.  

* Originally Posted by Carl D  
Am I the only one thinking about Vickie with a weggie?*

Actually this made me think of "Stacey" with a weggie...you know that cute and super spunky girl that does the top ten favorite things at WDW.  If you stay at DVC her little show runs on a continuous loop.  I don't really feel like I'm at WDW until I see her.


----------



## Vodo (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Ausie -

Just FYI, assuming your entire group of 10 is sharing a single accommodation, the pool houses at Summer Bay are rated for a maximum of eight people, so tuck a kid or two inside a duffle bag at check-in.    I truly don't think you'll have any problems, but just to be safe, I wouldn't advertise your head count to anyone at the resort.

Cindy


----------



## ausie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks ... Will take note of this. We are looking forward to the stay at "Houses". Wee have heard alot of good reports about it from discussions with other people during other Orlando visits which include "sale reps" from Silver Lake.


----------

